# Indoor Pipe Condensation



## artnews300 (Dec 2, 2007)

Hi
I live in a Loft Building. I am on the last floor (4) and I have a pipe which takes the water from the roof coming through my room and going all the way down to the bottom of the building. The roof has been repaired and all the leaks as well but everytime it rains or snow the entire pipe get a large amount of condensation. I read about lots of different solutions to the problem like insulation blankets, etc However the pipe is partially resting on one of the walls so wrapping around it currently is impossible. I have build a wooden cover to go on top of it just for now so I avoid any of the books close by getting watter but I would like to figure out a solution like some sort of water resistant foam to spray inside the cover so it "wrapes around " the pipe or maybe some special foil? Any advice would be much appreciated.
Thank you


----------



## inspectorD (Dec 2, 2007)

Welcome to the site
This  cover to your pipe is it removable or have you permanently installed it in place?
If you have it secured in place you could try a product called great stuff spray foam insulation in a can. The issue is it expands alot and sticks to everything. The trick is to only install small amounts at a time, then go back with another can and fill any voids with a little more at a time. 
This stuff is also very sticky and will not come off you or clothing. But it works great for what you are trying to do.
It will also be imposible to remove this cover in the future...without damaging something.

Hope this helps.
Ps... they also sell low expansion foam....but it is not as good for this application.


----------



## artnews300 (Dec 2, 2007)

Hi
Thanks for the reply
The cover is removable, I just though if I drill small halls al ove ir and spray foam inside this would seal it and still make it look ok
So this great stuff is deffinately insulation against moisture?


----------



## ToolGuy (Dec 3, 2007)

I second the Great Stuff. I use it all the time for a variety of uses and it's.... well yeah, great stuff. 

It is water proof but more imoportantly, it will insulate the pipe from the warm air inside the room, thus there will be no moisture. 

It expands with a lot of pressure, so if you try to fill the box too quick it could blow out the seams. Like inspectorD says, do just a little at a time. Give it about 4 hours between applications to let each application fully expand before the next.


----------



## travelover (Dec 3, 2007)

There are two flavors of Great Stuff - regular and low expanding. You might want to use the low expanding to keep from blowing the box apart. It expands as a result with combining with water - either water vapor from the air or in your case, wet pipes. That liquid water will really make it expand fast.

Also note this stuff is incredibly sticky and hard to get off anything you accidentally get it on, so be careful and wear gloves.


----------



## ToolGuy (Dec 3, 2007)

My experience with the low expanding type is it's really soft and crumbles if you touch it the wrong way. The original is a far superior product, imho. The expansion should not pose a problem, and is actually beneficial, if used properly.

Note, you *must *hold the can upside-down when spraying it.


----------



## kok328 (Dec 3, 2007)

I thought they had taken the regular mix off the market due to uncontrollable expansion.  I made the mistake of insulating my door jamb and now the door doens't close due to the fact that the stuff bowed the door jambs.  I had to cut reliefs in the insulate to get the door jamb to return to it's proper position.


----------



## ToolGuy (Dec 3, 2007)

kok328 said:


> I thought they had taken the regular mix off the market due to uncontrollable expansion.  I made the mistake of insulating my door jamb and now the door doens't close due to the fact that the stuff bowed the door jambs.  I had to cut reliefs in the insulate to get the door jamb to return to it's proper position.



It's on the store shelves, I use it all the time. I've run into that a lot where someone used too much on door and window jambs, had to remove the casing and dig the stuff out with whatever tool works. I've never had that problem as I initially shoot about 1/2 the volume and let the expansion take care of the rest. I usually have to go back and fill a little more, but it's better than digging it out.


----------

